# Snow Storm



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

So I live close to Green Bay WI. We are getting a snow storm between today and tomorrow. So we already have 3 inches, and I decided to go and shovel the driveway for the first time of many. I am too cheap to buy a snowblower. 

After I was done shoveling I fired up a bowl of G.L. Pease Westminister. I sat in the garage and watched the snow fall. It was pretty cool, and pipe tasted yummy. Now to enjoy some Hot buttered rum.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

I had a similar thought. The weather is paying us back for all those warmer temps this week. Being International Pipe Smoking Day, I thought it deserved a trip to the garage to have a nice smoke along with a tasty beverage. My original thought involved a cigar, however, I'm thinking I might just stay inside. My wife doesn't mind pipe smoke in the house so why not celebrate IPSD in the warmth and just stare out the window? Enjoy, Mitch!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Isn't it nicee sitting in shelter puffing a pipe watching the snow fall? I find it very relaxing.

We are supposed to get snow/ice/rain from that storm.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Natedogg said:


> Isn't it nicee sitting in shelter puffing a pipe watching the snow fall? I find it very relaxing.
> 
> We are supposed to get snow/ice/rain from that storm.


Yeah man...we've already been dumped on. Rain, freezing rain, and sleet first, now several inches of snow. Just this morning the ground was bare and the air was cool without being too cold. Then it just unloaded.

I've been watching the fun from the warmth, wrapped up in my robe, gnawing on some dark chocolate, sipping some French pressed coffee, and enjoying a bowl of one of my favorite blends from the local B&M. Everyone in the house was napping and all in all it was very relaxing partaking in all of this and watching the snow fall. And man, is that blend tasty...especially on the retrohale. Wonderful stuff...


----------



## yvesmary (Jan 28, 2011)

We've been getting minus 30 temperatures all week but at least we haven't had to shovel. 

The simple pleasures of life: puffing on a pipe.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Last storm up there cost me a ton in late freight arrivals, subsequent overtime wages and lost production. Clean that mess up, wouldja?


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

About 2 feet of snow has fallen in the last 2-3 days in the Tahoe NV area and my girlfriend snapped this picture of some deer 2 houses down from our place.

She said they were hopping around and very skittish.










Here is one of the snow on our deck railing with a Lowes Paint stick for reference.










Wish I was there to enjoy it, but stuck in the Bay Area Ca this weekend.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Nasty snow here too, also very windy. Great evening to have a fire in the garage, drink a great beer, & sip on a pipe. ipe:


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Snow is pretty for about 5 minutes. Then it gets old real quick. I don't miss driving in it or looking at it piled up, all full of dirt, on the side of the road, and on the corners. 

It's in the mid 70s here and has been for the past few days. I've had the windows in my house open for about 3 days now. Gawd I love Florida!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Man I feel guilty. I have been in shorts and Tshirt all day today except for when I went out for a spin on the Harley. I got sun burned sitting on the deck smoking 1792 in my cob. Just lovely weather here all weekend but Im guessing that front might cool us down eventually. Snow? not here.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I was out walking the dog in the bitterly cold 70 degree day we had. But the winds were up to over 40 mph when I left for work.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

It was 80 here on Friday, 75 yesterday, 70 today and will only reach 50 tomorrow. Being as this is Oklahoma we'll probably get snow on Tuesday and Wednesday it will be 10 degrees.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Mitch said:


> So I live close to Green Bay WI. We are getting a snow storm between today and tomorrow. So we already have 3 inches, and I decided to go and shovel the driveway for the first time of many. *I am too cheap to buy a snowblower. *


Yeah...too cheap until you have a heart attack. Don't squeeze that nickel too hard when it comes to your health. Guys in pretty good shape have had massive heart attacks from shoveling. You "never know" if you have a slight blockage or other issue (regardless of age) that can trigger a cardiac event.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> Yeah...too cheap until you have a heart attack. Don't squeeze that nickel too hard when it comes to your health. Guys in pretty good shape have had massive heart attacks from shoveling. You "never know" if you have a slight blockage or other issue (regardless of age) that can trigger a cardiac event.


Not just caridac. I have been going through a mess with my back and neck, and it's all because of how I treated my back and neck when I was younger. Now at 34 I am having all kinds of problems, including having my C1 resting on my brain stem.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I almost had to turn on my AC today. I'd love to have about a week of snow every year. No more than that though.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I know the feeling Dave but the problem with a week of snow is no one seems to know what to do in it if you only have it once in a while. A couple of weeks ago we had maybe 6 inches of snow and very cold record is now -8 in our area. People were nuts we had power plants shutdown because the cooling pipes would freeze and break. People for weeks have been trying to get plumbing and water restored. But if you are a plumber or a body shop you are rolling in work.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I did forget to add that I smoked the bowl with one match.

I am 28, I should be able to shovel snow without dying.



MoreBeer said:


> Yeah...too cheap until you have a heart attack. Don't squeeze that nickel too hard when it comes to your health. Guys in pretty good shape have had massive heart attacks from shoveling. You "never know" if you have a slight blockage or other issue (regardless of age) that can trigger a cardiac event.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Mitch said:


> I did forget to add that I smoked the bowl with one match.
> 
> I am 28, I should be able to shovel snow without dying.


My dad is a retired cardiovascular surgeon. You would not believe how many healthy younger guys he's done procedures on following snow shoveling. He always said the best snow shovel is a snow blower. Just trying to help brother.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Thats right better get a snow blower and save the heart attack for a nice sunny warm day at the gym. Good luck to all who will soon be snowed in.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Mitch said:


> I did forget to add that I smoked the bowl with one match.
> 
> I am 28, I should be able to shovel snow without dying.


Yeah, Mitch, they say hard work never killed anybody. But I sure as heck ain't takin' no chances!


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I work with farmers. If I ever bought a snowblower and said I did it because I didn't want to shovel incase of getting hurt, I think I would be kicked off the farm. I enjoy shoveling, just not the end of the driveway where the plow stacks her up.



owaindav said:


> Yeah, Mitch, they say hard work never killed anybody. But I sure as heck ain't takin' no chances!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Boy, this thread's taken a real upbeat turn. After reading this, I'm scared to walk to the bedroom for fear of dropping dead from the exertion. 

Where the hell were you guys when I shoveled about 200 feet of snow off the driveway over the years when I was a kid along with just about every other kid I knew? I guess it was a wonder any of us survived. If only someone had told this to my parents, I could have gotten out of a lot of work and had more time for snowball fights, sledding and building snow forts. On second thought, my parents would have just told me to stop gold bricking and get my a$$ out there and shovel the driveway.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

and here I sit in Southern california..all we ever get is rain but cleans the air up nicely.
only problem is we get even a sprinkle of rain and people drive like it's sunny. I don't bother to drive when it starts to rain and after it rains because of crazy drivers.
troy


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

And now we have people not driving because of a little rain, what is this thread coming too. :rain: I feel like some kind of barbarian because I am going to defeat shoveling some snow.

P.S. I am just messin with ya


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

I can't help but chuckle at the thought of setting up a lawn chair in Mitch's garage,smoking a heavy latakia blend and sipping some hot spiced rum while watching Mitch shovel...

Ahhhhh it's the good life!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

They just changed us from rain overnight to 6" of snow by morning. Awesome, my back really needs this.

I will just load up the pipe with some IO and take it slow with the shovel.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

I have shoveled feet and feet of snow from my driveway, walkways, and surrounding areas. Its a must for me during winter. I take my time and use the momentum of my body against the snow shovel to form a kind of plow. I dont stoop so there is minimal pressure on the back. I place the shovel at an angle with the handle resting about mid thigh and then use steady pressure to drive it forward. Works like a charm.

I dont concern myself with the cardio impacts because if its going to happen over snow shoveling then its going to happen when I run up some stairs and I am only prolonging the impact of the cardio exertion.

If I drop dead from it then at least I will fall into some wonderful white soft powder! I fookin love the snow! I grew up in So Cal and now live part time in the Bay Area Northern California and weekends are in Tahoe where I get to shovel snow among other things.

Act like your old and guess what - you will be.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I live about 25 miles south of Booneville, second snowiest city in the US. If I shoveled my driveway, that would be all I did all winter, dead or alive.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

BDog said:


> Act like your old and guess what - you will be.


That's what I said in my 20's, climbing polls (carrying the 28 foot fiberglass ladder over fences and gaffing 50 foot poles), racking 200 lb equipment by myself all day long. Then I got into my 30's and my body put the brakes on in a hurry. I made my whole skeletal system old by treating it the way I did.

Now I may need surgery to repair the damage I did.

Just saying. Being the tough guy might be cool now, but you might pay for it later.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

BDog said:


> I have shoveled feet and feet of snow from my driveway, walkways, and surrounding areas. Its a must for me during winter. I take my time and use the momentum of my body against the snow shovel to form a kind of plow. I dont stoop so there is minimal pressure on the back. I place the shovel at an angle with the handle resting about mid thigh and then use steady pressure to drive it forward. Works like a charm.


Works well right until you hit the expansion joint tin the middle of the driveway.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

JustOneMoreStick said:


> Works well right until you hit the expansion joint tin the middle of the driveway.


Do not hit a joint with the handle anywhere near your crotch:nod: (Unless you want to sing soprano in the boy's choir).


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Natedogg said:


> That's what I said in my 20's, climbing polls (carrying the 28 foot fiberglass ladder over fences and gaffing 50 foot poles), racking 200 lb equipment by myself all day long. Then I got into my 30's and my body put the brakes on in a hurry. I made my whole skeletal system old by treating it the way I did.
> 
> Now I may need surgery to repair the damage I did.
> 
> Just saying. Being the tough guy might be cool now, but you might pay for it later.


Not trying to be a "tough" guy per se' (sorry if it came across that way) but also not allowing myself to sit around and not stay some what active.

I am 45 and pushed my body and frame moderately hard in my 20's and 30's so I must be lucky to still be able to go out and push around some snow when needed. I also recently finished pouring a 20 x10 concrete pad by myself. Lifted and mixed 60 lb bags by hand in a wheelbarrow. Then switched it up and shoveled DG (Decomposed Granite / Rock Base) so I could add the cement to it and sweeten the mix.

I have those days where I "feel it" for sure and thats when the body needs rest and I give it.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

WyoBob said:


> Do not hit a joint with the handle anywhere near your crotch:nod: (Unless you want to sing soprano in the boy's choir).


Ive grazed the underside of the jewels more times than I would like to admit when that damn handle shifts. It is an eye opener for sure. mg:

In a similar manner a friend of mine was using his tractor to plow some of the area in front of our house in the street and had his bucket down just skimming and I forgot to tell him that there was some curbing area that had some lifted concrete. BAM ! Stopped that tractor sharply and nicked the bucket pretty good.

The look on his face was priceless.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Last week was beautiful, mostly in the 50s and 60s, though on Monday and Friday it hit 70. Of course, I was stuck in the apartment sick most of the week. Today, just as I'm finally feeling a little better (though still have a cold) it has been rainy, and tonight- sleet, and snow (3-5"), just terrific. Normally, I like snow, but I'm ready for this winter to be over. At least I'm a teacher, here in MD if we get more than 2-3" they call off school (need to keep the kiddies safe), so maybe I'll have tomorrow off .

Oh, no shoveling for me- I live in an apartment with a garage


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh don't get me wrong, I still can't sit for more than 2 minutes without having to do something, and I do shovel my own driveway still, but damn if it doesn't hurt like hell. I refuse to sit on my butt all day and in fact, I think having a desk job only makes it worse.

Having my favorite pipe in my mouth while doing it makes it better.

That's where I still don't know where to stop; when my body says "stop." I was playing Kinect today with my kids and I am sore as heck, but I don't have the option to stop and not get the other stuff done that needs to get done.

I'm just saying, it catches up to you. I guess it caught up to me sooner than I thought.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

lol, that would have been awesome. My neighbor came over with his snowblower, so I would have joined you :lolat:



GuitarDan said:


> I can't help but chuckle at the thought of setting up a lawn chair in Mitch's garage,smoking a heavy latakia blend and sipping some hot spiced rum while watching Mitch shovel...
> 
> Ahhhhh it's the good life!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Check out my new toy.










My wife wanted to help me plow the driveway, so against my better judgement I let her.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Aint that Cute

You Minesotians will put chains on anything wont ya.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

commonsenseman said:


> Check out my new toy.


Kinda neat, but I honestly don't think that would get the job done here. My snowbanks sometimes are 6+ feet down the driveway, like a tunnel, and I'm blowing most of the snow way off into the yard on both sides. That would be almost useless by the second week in January, most likely -- probably even earlier.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I have a 95 GM Sierra that I drive in the winter and keep my car in the garage. We just got 8 inches of snow in the last 6 hours, and I had a blast driving home from work at 9 tonight. I even got the pleasure of pulling a couple Ford trucks up one of the hills by my house. :llama:


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

:lol: this has been a great thread


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I thought we were in the clear here, but I woke up to a couple inches this AM. Here in the city I only have about a 14'x2' sidewalk to shovel. Its so easy I usually keep going and clear out the neighbors walks too. I don't envy you guys with your huge driveways


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

freestoke said:


> Kinda neat, but I honestly don't think that would get the job done here. My snowbanks sometimes are 6+ feet down the driveway, like a tunnel, and I'm blowing most of the snow way off into the yard on both sides. That would be almost useless by the second week in January, most likely -- probably even earlier.


Yeah I had that problem too until last week when we had a big melt. My snowblower actually crapped out on me yesterday, so the plow-mower is all I have!


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> Yeah I had that problem too until last week when we had a big melt. My snowblower actually crapped out on me yesterday, so the plow-mower is all I have!


That's why I sold my snow blower 8-9 years ago. I now rely on the "solar" snowplow and four wheel drive!

I do have a concrete pad in front of the garage doors that I scoop. About 24' by 40'. Piece of cake. Much better than the scooping I did every day when I was a kid working at our feedlot. We had two teams and wagons, two guys to a wagon. We scooped 11 tons of feed every morning into the bunks. That limbered us up for the 3 or 4 truck loads of baled hay we loaded on and off the flatbed trucks later in the day. I was in pretty good shape when I was 16-19 years old by the end of the summer.


----------

